# 15 minutes work



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Marlin 25m 22 mag
bushnell banner 3-9x
CCI Maxi Mag HP


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm, that's alot like my .22 setup, but I've never taken 4 rabbits in 15 minutes with it. Personaly I like to spend more than 15 minutes in the woods but hey, you did good!


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

we were on our way home from a mornign coyote hunt and wanted to get some rabbits for supper, could have spent all day there shooting wabbits but thats just being wasteful.

Paige


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sounds like fun! That face mask and those gloves look like the same ones I've got... wierd... Anyhow, how'd the coyote huntin' go for ya?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Good shooting !


----------



## hunter31 (Mar 14, 2007)

Good Job :


----------

